# 5'8" Crazy Dunker from Melbourne, Australia *must see*



## believe2succeed (Jul 22, 2007)

Check it out here exclusive to MSF, the official introduction of a high-flying 5'8" baller from Melbourne - Australia, proving to the basketball world; limitation has no limits.

Some of you may already know him by the name of Chand, having dunked his way to the And1 Mix Tape tour game in Melbourne, or for throwing down windmills at the local stadium MSAC. 

MSF has given him the new name; AREA 51. Known as the 'no-go zone' in the US for it's unexplained phenomena. 51 also represents his running vertical, 51 inches.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EqpbRjhHPqs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EqpbRjhHPqs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

or link to view clip is at http://www.msfbasketball.com/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Crazy.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

He literally has at the very least a 48 inch running vertical. But you ever notice that a lot of these exhibition dunkers are pretty thin? That seems to be the formula, get on roids to become as explosive as possible, but also work to keep the weight down. I'm pretty sure I could have gotten my once natural 37-inch running vertical up to the mid 40s if I took roids like these exhibition dunkers.


----------



## [Ball] Is [Life]™ (Jul 23, 2007)

hes a bad man.


----------

